# Contax and Kiev ... parts to spare?



## dxqcanada (Nov 14, 2022)

I gotta Contax II and seeking advice from Kiev experienced restorers ...





and I need to replace the shutter curtains and especially the spring loaded roller ... so since the Kiev models used the same design, can any of the Kiev models be used to replace the curtain/rollers in a Contax II or do I really need a Kiev 2 (which probably used the original Contax parts)??


----------



## cgw (Nov 14, 2022)

Any of the dusty old shops around Church+Queen in TO still selling/servicing Russian stuff?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 14, 2022)

Ah, hmm ... I have not been down there since I the mid 90's ...


----------

